# Mogadore reservoir report



## deekmilly (Jul 2, 2014)

Fished today from 1230-630. Rented a boat from the new shop on 43. Pretty good gig they have. On the east side of 43 my buddy and I caught over 20 bluegill and one 6 inch shiner. All on pinmans with maggots. 

On the west side of 43 we caught over 30 easily. Along with about 12 crappies. No size to them so we threw them all back so they could grow another day. They were caught with minnows and maggots 1-5 feet under a bobber. 

While at the boat launch noticed some guy fishing on the docks and was keeping crappie that were barely 5 inches. Sad to see that. I wish Mogadore would put a size limit of 9 inches like most of the state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

People keeping them small crappies will get you a lake that has a bigger average size crappie. Let them guys keep what they want. That's exactly why the state has no size limit on them


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> People keeping them small crappies will get you a lake that has a bigger average size crappie. Let them guys keep what they want. That's exactly why the state has no size limit on them


This


----------



## deekmilly (Jul 2, 2014)

Went today from 1130-530 caught around 35 in total. With 10 being crappie. No keepers again. All on jig with minnows. Best was the west side of 43 again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

deekmilly said:


> Fished today from 1230-630. Rented a boat from the new shop on 43. Pretty good gig they have. On the east side of 43 my buddy and I caught over 20 bluegill and one 6 inch shiner. All on pinmans with maggots.
> 
> On the west side of 43 we caught over 30 easily. Along with about 12 crappies. No size to them so we threw them all back so they could grow another day. They were caught with minnows and maggots 1-5 feet under a bobber.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report. Any size to the gills?


----------



## deekmilly (Jul 2, 2014)

Barcelona said:


> Thanks for the report. Any size to the gills?


Dozen were 8-9 inches but that’s about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> People keeping them small crappies will get you a lake that has a bigger average size crappie. Let them guys keep what they want. That's exactly why the state has no size limit on them


This is true. My buddy and I were there Saturday and absolutely slaughtered crappie. Most were 6 to 8 inches with a nice little mess of them over 10. He does it for his family and they don’t mind cleaning them so we took them all!!! And I do mean all of them. We were running outta room to put them we caught so many. Literally filled up a cooler plus a five gallon bucket. Most fish I have ever caught in a single day ever. But before anyone talks about hurting the fishery or letting them grow bigger, read the quote again. These fish have to be thinned out for the overall good of the lake and the size of the fish. So I say rent that boat again take some kids that like to fish and keep what you catch next time. Oh.....and find someone that don’t mind cleaning fish cause after what we did, I could never clean that many fish!!! But it sure was fun catching them!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Minnesota has been experimenting with limits and size. Not just with Walleye but panfish too. There has been some success. But mostly by strict enforcement. Also trying to stop invasive species. All of this takes manpower and check stations along access routes. Basically any successful program will only work with people that take a responsible approach. A lot of studies are being done by comparison of the results in areas that have been successful. Money spent by sportsmen are the backbone for quality fisheries and other activities. How that is managed is, by the sportsmen's voices. There are public meetings that take into account our views on the topics of the forums focus. I took part in creel counts a few times, mostly so the official was not alone, kind of a safety issue. But a lot of people were cooperative. I learned a lot about how the programs work and what the results showed about how the ecosystems health and fish populations respond.


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

As a bass fisherman I say keep all the crappie. An overpopulation of crappie destroys bass fry survival rates. I think slot limits are most effective for population/size control. Not sure how that would work with panfish but it's great for bass.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Slot limits do work great we see it every year in Canada. I'm a bass fisherman too and most lakes would benefit from some bass being removed too


----------

